
After traveling to over 25 countries I created an app I wanted - pjsullivan3
http://tripl.com
======
DanielN
A few small things:

\- you seem to have some crazy js loading on the facebook auth page. In
chrome/mac it resized my window to fill my screen length wise. I would
recommend going with facebook's default auth popup. Then again maybe you are
and their js was just acting goofy.

\- the image resources on the autocomplete for your location suggestions do
not load.

\- the video explanation after you sign up could be more clear. Maybe have
some steps to go through in order to "complete" my signup process like making
my first recommendation and planning a trip.

\- when I create a trip and select that "me myself and I" are going on the
trip (ie. I am going alone) the trip shows that two people are going on the
trip.

\- A lot of the encouraged interaction on the site seems passive. I suspect
people are going to be good about setting up their own trips but lazy about
making recommendations for other people's trips. Whether it's gamification or
something more you should find some way to encourage or even force people to
interact.

~~~
pjsullivan3
Daniel seriously big thanks on all the feedback. \- I think chrome is having a
bug, its been a pain in the ass \- ok cool we will look into it, it should
have been flags \- we are enabling more of a guided tour using png over lays
soon \- thats just me be some bug, looking into it \- we have a light
gamification aspect that we want to highlight, our vision is the more you help
set up recommendations, introductions and interact with people comeing to your
city or helping your friends, you earn points that translate to great
discounts or freebies when you do get to travel!

------
sp332
The error page is pretty funny :) <http://tripl.com/themes/html5/img/error-
pages/503-bg.png>

~~~
pchivers
On first look I thought it was a rainbow penis sticking out of the ground. It
took a second or two before I realized what the picture was.

~~~
StavrosK
Heh, the cloud could use some outlines, perhaps silver?

~~~
sp332
It's a transparent .PNG, there is a white cloud in there if you put it on a
colored background.

------
dritanm
Could you please remove the 'sign in with facebook' option? or at least allow
other methods of authentication (I prefer Google but ideally people should
have the options).

As an avid traveler, I've been relying on friends' friends wherever I go. I
could see your app flying!

~~~
patangay
The site needs the information from a social graph to be useful. I can see it
being hooked up to G+ in the future.

~~~
pjsullivan3
yeah right now g+ doesnt give you social graph data yet, we are working on
linkedin and twitter however with twitter a lot of people follow brands or
people they don't know

scaling friends of friends, combined with geo location, timeframe and interest
tags has been an engineer challenge but we are starting to look into other
graphs like above

------
micheljansen
Cool idea. The user experience of adding tags is pretty terrible compared to
the rest. The placeholder text in the input field suggests you can use commas
and judging from the tags it suggested such as "Design, Food, Movies"
"Beer,Tech,Music" a lot of people noticed that. The suggestion pop-up is also
kind of awkward sometimes as it occludes the input field and won't go away
when you expect. You'll have to do some serious deduplication on this even
after you fix the interface.

Also, it got stuck on me a couple of times after clicking "let's get started",
with no way to re-do (it's all AJAX) and refreshing the page required me to do
everything over.

~~~
pjsullivan3
I know :( we noticed that yesterday, and are now manually having to separate
the user generated tags that include commas, we are going to try and push
these changes ASAP.

What do you mean it got "stuck on you", it wasn't processing correctly?

~~~
micheljansen
It just failed to proceed and submit the form on my unreliable 3G connection.
No way to cancel and try again though.

------
stevenou
I can definitely see this being very useful but man is it slow right now...
Every time I hit a "Loading..." it never finishes. I end up having to refresh
the whole page and trying again. Perhaps it should at least throw an error if
the server's getting overwhelmed?

~~~
thiagosilva
Things are really slow on chrome at least. It takes forever, but sounds
promising the idea.

------
langsamer
Great idea! It would be awesome to couple this with a planner type system as
well so you can plan your adventures with your fellow travelers. A hook into
AirBnB or another service to get discounted room & board with other people
might be another cool idea.

Nice work!

~~~
pjsullivan3
All good suggestions that we are already working on :) hence why they are so
good!

~~~
langsamer
Nice! How long did it take you guys to develop the released version?

Also, the name reminds me of the Belgian Bier "Tripel" ;-)

------
rhizome
A "dating" site for travel partners, nice!

~~~
pjsullivan3
haha use it as you want ;)

~~~
rhizome
Heh, I wasn't advocating to use it as a dating service, but the functionality
and business models are going to be substantially the same.

------
hvass
My only criticism so far is that I really dislike the font colors of the FAQ
page

~~~
pjsullivan3
hahah yeah we didn't much love into these pages for our MVP, need to redo them
big time. Putting it pivotal tracker!

------
pbnjay
couchsurfing already does this and has a much larger network. how are you
different/better? couchsurfing is about quite a bit more than finding a place
to stay, so you can't really say that.

------
endian
You might want to improve the page load speed. Some quick thoughts:

\- load above-the-fold content first

\- combine the JS to a single file

\- include the country flags and other small icons as inline base64 PNGs

~~~
pjsullivan3
big thanks!

------
pjsullivan3
By the way I should be replaced by we. Although I'm the co-founder this
project would be nowhere without our awesome team of designers and developers!

------
shawnjan8
Not loading on Chrome for me... I can sign in with Safari but it seems really
slow, right now its just stuck on loading... I want in! Arg.

~~~
pjsullivan3
I have no idea what this issue is, it seems to happen to me on every facebook
auth window like on turntable fm as well

------
sontek
Did you do all the design and development yourself?

~~~
pjsullivan3
no I am lucky to have a kickass team of designers and developers building this
with me. the team is everything!

~~~
sontek
The reason I ask is because I'm currently building a product and love the
design. Is the team who did the design available to help? =)

~~~
pjsullivan3
sorry the guys are fulltime on this, from stockholm, sweden but making our way
over to NYC

------
bliss
Why so cryptic... was it 26 countries?

~~~
pjsullivan3
hahah cause I never finished counting! I think its below 30 though

------
anon2011
I would use it if it wasn't for the facebook thing, I already use
couchsurfing, bewelcome, etc

~~~
pjsullivan3
we feel the facebook integration creates a better social experience than
couchsurfing already provides. I've been a coachsurfer for many years but I
really enjoy knowing that this person is somehow connected to me, ie friend of
friends.

------
AznHisoka
I only got 10 friends on FB... so i doubt this would be useful for me, right?

------
sontek
I tried to type in Maui as a trip i'm planning and it doesn't find it?

~~~
sontek
Ahh, if I type a specific city on the island (Makawao) it finds that. So its
just ignoring the island itself.

It might be nice to define a general area. "Spain", "Maui" and not a specific
city, since I plan to travel around the whole area not just a specific city.

~~~
pjsullivan3
will defs look into that!

------
kitsune_
Loos nice, but, I'd rather just talk and meet people when travelling.

~~~
megablast
Most of the time, that is easy to do. But sometimes it is not. Sometimes you
are so remote, and just stuck in the wrong hotel/hostel and head out at the
wrong times. That is fine, but you may want to meet people during those times
as well.

As someone who is traveling around SEA at the moment, I will definitely check
this you.

------
jurre
it's been saying this for over 4 hours now: Hold on, we are just loading... :(

~~~
jurre
working now!

~~~
pjsullivan3
Shit sorry for that delay, we really worked on making that as fast as possible

------
savrajsingh
Great idea. I like it!

~~~
pjsullivan3
thanks so much appreciate it

